# Help with loco project



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Below is a boiler that i bought to try a kitbash with. I need some ideas and some help as to what i should do with it. I have a bachman cab and pilot but it may be to big as you can see in the photos. Any ides from you guys who have done







stuff before. This is my first time trying this... Thanks, Travis


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Se







cond picture for loco kitbash.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Travis, turn it into a Forney, they had small boilers and big cabs. 

Chris


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I say stretch the boiler with a piece of pipe and make a narrow gauge 4-4-0 or 2-6-0 from about 1900 - maybe even add a cabbage stack and go for the Argent Lumber Co. look. I always likes those engines, and that boiler and cab would make a nice start to one.

Or you could make one of Vic's critters.. Weird beasties, but small and interesting and cheap.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

No matter what you decide to do... I think we need a picture of you wearing your cool red sunglasses that are in the background. Come on! Don't lie! We know they are yours.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis, depends what you like.
It could be made into a Forney, or a single, or a Dunkirk, a midget Mason, or..... wherever your imagination takes you.




















































































The guy on fleabay with the Kalamazoo bits also has Delton c-16 cabs.


----------

